# Adult swimming lesson in Dubai?



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone know adult swimming lesson available in new Dubai side at cheapest price? 

I will appreciate your reply. Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I did it at Crowne Plaza on SZR. Can't remember the price but it was reasonable.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 12, 2012)

whiterose232 said:


> Does anyone know adult swimming lesson available in new Dubai side at cheapest price?
> 
> I will appreciate your reply. Thanks


Hi whiterose...if its freestyle that you are lookin to learn, google desert sports services. They teach at various locations across Dubai. Been to their class and was very good.


----------



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------

